# Achslager Slide ED



## ofi (11. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,
bei meinem Slide ED aus 2009 scheinen die Achlager des Vorderrades total geschrottet zu sein. Das VR wackelt plötzlich sehr stark trotz fest angezogener Achse und das Fahrgefühlt ist ätzend. Die Nabe ist eine Sun Ringle Flea mit 20mm Steckachse. Hat schon jemand die Lager selbst gewechselt und geht das überhaupt ohne Spezialwerkzeug? Sind das zwei oder drei Lager und sind das Distanzhülsen aussen? Oder wechselt man besser gleich die ganze Nabe? Konnte leider nicht rausfinden welche Lager man bestellen muss bzw wo ich die bekomme. Wäre großartig wenn jemand Infos hätte.


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Juli 2011)

@ ofi

ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber auch du scheinst das IBC-Forum noch nicht in seiner Gänze erkundet zu haben. Es gibt einen Tech-Talk in dem solche Fragen oft schneller und manchmal besser beantwortet werden. Bei deiner Nabe handelt es sich ja um kein reines Radonteil.

Versuche es ruhig auch dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (11. Juli 2011)

ist auch nicht böse gemeint aber da hab ich zuerst gesucht...


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Juli 2011)

Und da konnte dir keiner helfen? Ist doch eigentlich eine bekannte Nabe...


----------



## ofi (14. Juli 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Und da konnte dir keiner helfen? Ist doch eigentlich eine bekannte Nabe...


 
Das mag ja sein, aber hier gibt es garantiert einige mit dem gleichen LFS und vielleicht auch jemand, der das Problem schon hatte. Ich finde auf jeden Fall weder im Forum noch bei SunRingle.com infos über Lagertyp und wie man sie wechselt. Ausserdem wissen die Jungs von H&S und aus der Werkstatt bestimmt welche Lager man bestellen muss.
Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt auch nicht was dich das stört wenn ich hier frage, schaden wirds sicherlich keinem.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Juli 2011)

Nein nein, das verstehe bitte nicht falsch. Stören tut es mich gar nicht. Ich hätte nur vermutet, dass dir in anderen Unterforen eher einer helfen kann. Und wenn dir im Techtalk keiner helfen kann finde ich es auch total legitim hier zu fragen. Wenn ich könnte würde ich dir auch helfen, aber ich kenne die Nabe auch nur von außen. Aber ich würde mir einfach ein bisschen Zeit nehmen und das Ding eigenhändig zerlegen. Grundsätzlich sind fast alle Naben gleich aufgebaut.


----------



## ofi (16. August 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Nein nein, das verstehe bitte nicht falsch. Stören tut es mich gar nicht. Ich hätte nur vermutet, dass dir in anderen Unterforen eher einer helfen kann. Und wenn dir im Techtalk keiner helfen kann finde ich es auch total legitim hier zu fragen. Wenn ich könnte würde ich dir auch helfen, aber ich kenne die Nabe auch nur von außen. Aber ich würde mir einfach ein bisschen Zeit nehmen und das Ding eigenhändig zerlegen. Grundsätzlich sind fast alle Naben gleich aufgebaut.


 

Hab doch noch was gefunden.
Hier gibts alle benötigten Infos. Neue Lager habe ich hier bestellt. Lieferung innerhalb von 48Std.! Für ca.30 hab ich für 2 Laufradsätze (hab gleich für beide Bikes bestellt) neue Lager bekommen. Der Tausch der Lager des ersten Vorderrades hat vielleicht 15minuten gedauert (dank Heißluftfön und Eisschrank) und ist gar kein Thema. Die Werkstatt meines Vertrauens wollte ca. 130 für den Tausch der Lager eines LFR`s.
Das Bike fühlt sich jetzt nach 2 Jahren wieder komplett neu an Eigentlich auch kein Wunder, Rahmen, kompletter Antrieb und Lager der LFR`s -  alles nagelneu.


----------

